# Ok then, the great southern desert calls me ....



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Well,

I am on my annual “trip away” in Arizona. Staying at our little hide-away in the southern desert and riding my bike. A lot.

Ostensibly, the reason for this trip, annually, is the Tour de Scottsdale held on the first weekend of October.

I sort of lucked out this year and find myself here for a full 2 weeks, by myself. I am sorely lacking in my Continuing Education hours for this year, work and life tend to get in the way, but as luck would have it there is a conference being held in Scottsdale next weekend that qualifies for my CE hours, so ........................

It has been pointed out to me, in a good natured but rather pointed way (albeit, wrapped in a velvet glove), that my attempt at posting a ride report - https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189804 was somewhat lacking.

In an attempt to atone, I offer up herewith, an actual weekend’s worth of ride reports.

I flew down from home ( referred to by my erstwhile “friends” as the Great White North, or the GWN) on the 1st of the month, Thursday. A friend met me at the airport and drove me home, a couple of beers later he left me here, to go grocery shopping and spend an exciting evening riding the rollers in the garage.

Friday, up early, and head out on the bike to try and get a gauge of exactly how badly my fitness has fallen off. I had not really been on a bike in any way since August so this was going to be interesting.

My neighbours, on both sides here in Arizona are from Seattle - they give me no end of grief over the Canadian Flag on the bike I keep here, all in good fun, but I always make sure to keep that side of the bike visible ...........










A beautiful Arizona morning, heading out into the desert, the plan is to go to the end of the pavement.










My normal view ..........

My favourite view .......










I always know I’m “home” when I see this guy, Always looks like he’s saluting my return.










Someone should name a brewery after those ......... oh wait ...................












Fat Rolling Orange .........












The conclusion at the end of Friday’s ride?

Loss of fitness is real, and has afflicted yours truly, greatly.

My planned target for Sunday’s ride is now to finish by sundown.


I have been trying to arrange for Hickey or Terry B to come out here and ride for a while - no luck so far.

Maybe the pics will help??


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

So Saturday, we meet up at Barry1021’s casa and decide to ride the foothills. In truth, the plan was to head down into Bartlett Lake then climb back out, a rolling change was made that had us going to Seven Springs instead.

Doesn’t matter, it was a great ride.

Hal, Obsessing over tire pressure. He spent a long time trying to get those “just right”, while I was lying on the driveway, trying to stay awake.










Ed (Spudbiker) ready to go ....










Barry, last minute adjustments, with expert (?) advice.










The boys are rolling into a beautiful Arizona morning, why on earth is the fattest kid in the room up front??????????










One of my favouritest bikes, ever ..........










Roads like this, with this much traffic ............ you could do all day ( which may explain why we missed the YH gathering)




























End of pavement, seems that really means “ let’s all stand around for a bunch and eat and drink stuff instead of just getting our asses moving” .......................










I never get enough of these sorts of views.










Are going to Bartlett or not? John and Ed arriving in ...










One of the prettiest ladies I know .....












Hal, and his super duper custom Strong ..





















Your humble reporter, at rest.












I went to check in on Saturday, I swear I almost crashed my car when I saw this ............


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

So, Sunday arrives, the day of the Tour de Scottsdale.

I was going to say Sunday dawns, but it didn’t dawn until long after I was up and on my way.

I am pretty sure that the pins were asking if I was really serious about being up and about at this time of the morning, there wasn’t even a sign of sunrise yet.











Gathering at the start line, not a promising looking sky.











I always go for this bike. It is just flat out perfect.













Ride done, in the plaza ....











I just really did not know what to say to this ...










The finish / party plaza.



















I finally convinced someone to take a picture for us , by this time Barry1021 had left to go the airport to pick up Mrs.1021.

In the picture: Boston, token Canuck, Philadelphia and Ann Arbor












One of my favourite girls, took me to the party, and brought me home again.














I have more pics to post later, and will do so. 

As I pointed out, all of the pics are  HERE


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Monday, 

I got up way too early and wasn’t sure if I would ride or not.

Next thing I know, I’m on the bike heading for Saguaro Lake.

Sunrise ......










Some desert, and a famous mountain










Rio Verde










I caught this guy watching me, max zoom I’m afraid .....










The desert along the way .........






























Early enough, no traffic ....



















Saguaro Lake.






























I even found a gravel road on the way back!!!!












I still have a few days, hopefully more good rides to come.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great post......I need to make a road trip to the desert.....


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Super bike! I have one and it's my primary bike. Now & then I get new bike fever so I go to some bike shops & ride a few. Then I come home & jump on my DeRosa. It's just so much more comfy than the others that I can't find a good reason to change from my '94 DeRosa.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great post......I need to make a road trip to the desert.....


Yes.

Yes, you do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Super bike! I have one and it's my primary bike. Now & then I get new bike fever so I go to some bike shops & ride a few. Then I come home & jump on my DeRosa. It's just so much more comfy than the others that I can't find a good reason to change from my '94 DeRosa.


I have two De Rosa's.

The Primato, here. And a Professional, SLX at home.

The SLX is slightly too small - though I know someone it might fit. I have said many times if I could find another Primato the same size as this red one I would buy it in a heartbeat for at home, then I pinch myself and remind myself I have a Pegoretti Luigino at home, which is so close to the Primato that it makes no sense.

The Primato and the Luigino are, as I have told friends, as close to absolutely perfect as any bike could be.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I especially like the water in the desert shots. Kinda surreal...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah! I think you can be let off the hook for any "not up to standards" reports in the past. Great stuff here!


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the great post. I have watched good movies and read good books and have been less entertained than your combo of beautiful photos and commentary. Seeing your DeRosa sure makes me glad I refurbished my Ciocc. I love that white seat and bartape.


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice post. I miss the desert and your pix made me realize that. Now is such a nice time for riding as well. Keep on having fun, bub../ :thumbsup:


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Now that's a ride report


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice.

Thanks for posting.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome back.

That picture of the river confuses me. There's stuff in the way so I can't see the sand. What is that?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Beautiful! Scenery is amazing!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Great shots, TMB. I wish I could have stayed another week or three.

See you at Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Well,

I may as well add another day in here.

Another day that I wasn’t sure what was going to happen riding wise.

I got up very early this morning, just after 4.

I made a pot of coffee and drank it, worked on my yogurt and toast with PB sitting out in the back, watching the sun come up.





























Then I decided I was still hungry so I made some pancakes, and more coffee and decided I may as well go for a bike ride ................. Really, what were the chances??


Anyway, fairly soon after turning off the main road I ran into a roadside cheering section ....










I stopped and watched them for a while, then when one of the guys with horns decided he didn’t like me there, I decided it was time to leave ( a bit blurry), I was in a hurry.











Anyway, I found myself on Highway 87 again. I was riding with no real idea of where I was going, but found myself heading north. So is it going to be Payson, or .....

I turned off on the Bush Highway and thought I’ll take the run over the hump to Mesa and then come back again, an out and back .........






















Silent Sentinels.

Wouldn’t it be fascinating to know what history they have seen played out right below where they stand?











So, here’s the question.

Is a perfect road, the one with fresh new pavement, or is it the old broken up chip-sealed one - with no traffic???

I know what the answer was, to me, this morning.











Some of that boring scenery that gets so old when you’re out on a bike, feeling good and the day is just rolling.





















One of Mr. Strong’s best works. Simply at home out here and makes it all so easy.











And just for MOPI, more of that stuff that just gets in the way of the scenery ................


















I got home, had a nice lunch, soup and sandwich, then fell asleep in the sun in the backyard... pure heaven. 

How often do any of us get the chance to something so simply decadent.

Anyway, mid-afternoon I got in the car and drove up to Barry1021’s house and went for a ride with Barry up in the Cave Creek area.

Nice ( except for the flat tire!).

So, a day that started with my not being sure if I was going to ride at all, or where.

I end up with just a tad over 90 miles for the day. It feels wonderful, but as I sit here typing this out, a cup of tea at hand ............. I’m getting tired.

I admit it.

I’m tired ( must be age).

I wonder If I will ride my bike tomorrow?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Excellent post and inspiring pics. "Your" desert certainly has lots of green in it compared to the California desert to the west. If it wasn't full on Indian Summer here in the northwest still, I'd be packing up and heading south.
Don Hanson


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Excellent post and inspiring pics. "Your" desert certainly has lots of green in it compared to the California desert to the west. If it wasn't full on Indian Summer here in the northwest still, I'd be packing up and heading south.
> Don Hanson


Gnarly,

It may be Indian Summer for you, but up the road at home we've had a cold front go through.

Below freezing overnight for the last 3 nights.

Enjoy it.


TMB


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great report. I always love those desert ride reports.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Holy cow. Fantastic. 

I would love to come out there for a week or so and just ride. Very nice. I'm jealous.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

I'm from Peoria,Arizona now in Toledo,Ohio. It's cold and rainy out so I keep looking at the pics wishing I was back home. I don't know if I could deal with the Summer heat but do miss the other seasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

So I figured I should post one last ride, wrap up the trip and the ride.

Headed out this morning, re-tracing old ground already posted above. An out to back to Usury Pass Regional Park, hit the top of the pass and turn around, about 55 miles there and back and some gorgeous scenery along the way.

Yesterday morning I headed out on “just another” ride into the desert.

Yours truly, heading out. Blue skies, again, tough to take.











Some fresh new pavement and the order of the day is to go to the end of it ........











Looks like my stem isn’t straight !!












You would kind of think that a guy might fall off riding like this (  ) , Mr. Coppi would be ashamed to see how his bike is used ..........











And more of that wonderful scenery. Expansive vistas, wide open country and BLUE skies. Hard to take.





















Desert? Really ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

I had said the plan was to go to the end of the pavement.

Well, guess what I found?











Blue sky. Cactus. And a moon high in the morning sky.













And more.......





























And the bike that always seems to be “forgotten”. The orphan child. I don’t ride it as often as any of the others, but every time I do, I wonder why I don’t.

A lovely bike to ride.

I wish I were able to do justice to the name on the downtube.





















That’s it. 

The trip will soon be over and I will be back at work.

I love it here though, and will be back to ride my bikes in the sun.



Thanks for looking, thanks for coming along.



Been a great ride. Thanks everyone.



Over and out.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

You have no idea how jealous I am. It is presently 50*F and has been raining forever.

Why did I have to come back here so soon?


----------

